# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Ugl

## Mr Tick

I've been around here 15 years and need some help. I got a source from a buddy of mine but I never do the online ordering thing. My buddy says he has gotten a few things from them using a few different manufacturers and all have been good. The question is how do I know if I'm picking a legit source and actually getting legit gear? Its supposed to be a domestic supplier and ends in gains.net Dont worry there is no gains.net webpage, I checked before I posted this. 

Right now all I need is deca and they have several names to choose from. I would prefer to get 300mg/ml to make dosing easier with my current protocol. 


Geneza Pharmaceuticals - White label with red banner at top
Pharmaqo Labs - white label with QR code shown
Para Pharma - Black label with Pharma in red
Dragon Pharma -- Showing blue dragon on bottle
Hemi Pharma, Europe - green top and green and purple label
Maxtreme Pharma - white label N-Lone-D3000

Hilma Biocare - Blue lable
Sigma Pharmaceuticals - white label and says Decan 250 at bottom


Any help would be appreciated.

Also, don't pm me asking for the source

----------

